# Stairs?



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I live in an apartment...on the third floor. And while Capote is far from heavy at the moment, sooner or later I'm not going to want to lug between 10-15 lbs up and down the stairs for potty breaks. I'm trying to train him how to use the stairs but he seems terrified of them. As soon as I get next to them he tugs on his leash to get away. Today I tried to let him do it on his own with a LOT of encouragement. After 15 minutes of saying 'c'mon capote..c'mon!' and climbing about 7 stairs, I finally called it a night and carried him upstairs. 

Is there an easier way that I don't know about? The stairs I have are cement and you can see beneath them. I'm thinking maybe cause he can see how high he's getting he's getting scared.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

As he gets older he will master the steps---and race you--and WIN!Guaranteed!I would just wait alittle while,he is pretty young yet,but do try to encourage him with a tiny treat just a few steps at a time...before long,he will be a pro!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How about going down stairs??? Logan will go up stairs fine, and downthe deck stairs fine, but still (at 6 months) will NOT come down the first set of stairs to the landing (hardwood floor) If we carry him to the landing, he will go down the last 5 stairs. I even tried putting his food on the landing at meal time - HE STILL WOULDNT COME DOWN!! LIke Capote, although he is not too heavy- 10 lbs, it is a pain when i have to bring something else downstairs besides a dog!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I got lucky, Monte went flying up the stairs his first day home, I was totally shocked knowing he has never been on stairs before. Riley went up on his own also but I waited until he was ready to try and come down. I would sit a couple of stairs down from him with some cheese (his favorite) and just coaxed him down one stair at a time I also made sure I stayed sitting at his level so he felt comfortable.
Maybe try sitting 3 or 4 stairs up with him on one of the stairs with a treat to make him feel comfortable then put him at the bottom and go back and sit with the treats. I think once he is comfortable you will have no problems.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel can go up the stairs off my sun room (composite material), cement steps, and the carpeted steps in other homes. She is not comfortable on the steps in my home as they are wooden and slippery. I am just now getting her to go down a few steps. She is still little though. She is 16 weeks and 3.5 pounds. I love the idea of putting a treat on the step! As food motivated as she is it just might work. I assume that as they get bigger the steps won't look so daunting to them.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam had no problem going up the stairs, but I took along time before he would go down. He was probalbly 6 months old before he would go down by himself. I think there is another thread on stairs somewhere here.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus goes up and down now. His desire to be with me every waking second helped that. He learned to go up stairs at an early age, but was terrified at going down. We just practiced one stair at a time, gradually increasing it, until he got more confident. There is a size component also. I think when they are too little there chance of falling is great. Also rhythm seems to be a factor. Brutus doesn't go up or down 1 stair at a time or stop part way. He does it all in one swift movement like it is just one step.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta was never intimidated by steps but he did not experience any until he was almost 15 weeks old .. He was a little tenative in the beginning and then he saw where he could go and he just followed me up and down the stairs .. He had a lot more freedom in the beginning . I am more careful now .. 
Cosmo was not a stair person from the get go . He was always cautious and careful .I carried him a lot in the beginning . He is fine on outside steps now .. Ahnold was a big motivator . He does not like the wooden steps in the house and we do not allow the dogs upstairs that much right now .. 
Our home in the desert has very few steps so we have to go looking for steps to go up and down .. just for fun and to stay in practice .. 
Ahnold has no problem with steps - he can jump a three foot wall ..


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Our puppy is almost 5 months old, and we live in a two-story house. He is just starting to go up the flight of stairs; he does not yet go down the flight of stairs. It is clear that he doesn't want to try it, and I don't want to push him -- I am confident that he will go down the stairs when he is ready. I think it is healthy for a puppy to have a little bit of fear and to know his abilities and limits (a fearless puppy is likely to tumble down the whole flight of stairs). Our puppy is fine going down the single step that leads to the backyard (although a month ago he wouldn't try that either).


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote did it!!! Yesterday after a LOT of coaxing from my best friend and I, he FINALLY climbed up them! 

He fumbled coming down them and I think he's still scared of that...but at least I don't have to carry him up the stairs anymore!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Capote. Congrats. My Monte whom is 4 months just went up the stair in my house yesterday, he went up the ones outside at 10 wks old but was scared of the one inside. I have not started trying to get him to go down yet but I'm sure he will be ready soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WE finally have gotten Logan to go down the stairs!! yay - but.. he will not go down on his own. You have to pick him up, then put him down, by the top. He will sit and sit and sit on the top & will NOT go down,until you pick him up & plop him down again, then he will go - go figure!:crazy:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

problem solved! eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay Capote - Us too - Logan is finally going down on his own:whoo: 
Laurie


----------

